# miscarriage on vacation - over update at bottom



## leurMaman (Jun 10, 2004)

I flew down by myself with three kids to visit my parents' ranch in Texas for the holidays. On Christmas eve I noticed light bleeding and went to bed early. Christmas morning, while the kids were opening gifts, I had cramping and heavier bleeding. I felt really sad and sure that this was my second miscarriage. Having no established care in this rural area, I had to go to the small ER room at the nearest hospital to have an u/s on Monday morning that showed an embryo around 6 weeks old with no heartbeat - I was nearly 9 weeks pregnant. I hadn't passed it yet.

Aside from the emotional aspect, I feel frustrated and a bit lost since I'm out of my element here. I've also been sick with colds and stomach virus since I got here. For the last three days my glands and tonsil on the left side are horribly swollen, and I have little energy. I thought I was fighting a cold, but now I feel stabbing pains that are different from cramps "down there" and slight aching. I'm on day 8 of the miscarriage, and I haven't seen anything substantial pass - not even too many clots - just light to regular period bleeding.

My mom keeps suggesting I try to get a D&C. Normally I would shy away from a process like that (I'm a natural birther), but I fear I might be getting an infection and this is taking much longer than my last m/c. I would have to drive an hour to the nearest full-size hospital for a D&C and wait in a crowded ER while feeling icky. I'm not sure what to do. I could also just go back to the small town ER and see if they would prescribe antibiotics in case of an infection. Any advice ladies? I'm having a rough time of it.







Thanks.


----------



## NWmt_mama (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm so, so sorry. It sounds like you are going through a lot. I had almost the identical experience -only I was driving across the country with my family and had to stop at an ER. Same week in pregnancy and same gestation as you. We managed to make it to our destination and I found an amazing acupuncturist that helped me along. Also, I saw a midwife who examined my uterus and had my beta HcG levels checked to monitor the progress. I didn't end up with a D&C and the whole thing took about 9 days. I've had a D&C before and it was as good as it could have been. I would have opted for one too if things hadn't moved along. I know how extremely hard it is to be away from your care providers and support network.

I googled acupuncture and called a local midwife who worked with a doctor. Everyone was really sympathetic and they got me in the next day. Maybe you could call a local doctor, even to have bloodwork done? Are there options, like acupuncturists or herbalist/midwifes, in the area? Maybe you could poke around the "tribe" area here? I live in a very rural area and know how hard it is to find good care. Sometimes it takes some digging.

Again, I'm so sorry. Sending you healing vibes.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't have advise, but couldn't read without posting.

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## leurMaman (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm still dazed from my situation. I've been bleeding now for 9 days. After the u/s Monday where I saw a fetus and no heartbeat, I got my hcg count back - something around 3880. They estimated that baby was 4-5 weeks along, not 9 weeks as I thought. Of course, it could have stopped growing sometime back or even deteriorated and lessened from a higher amount. The doctor confused me Monday by telling me that I had a blighted ovum and that I could pass it at home. I was so unsettled by that news after clearly seeing a fetus myself on the u/s screen that I returned to that ER yesterday (no clinic would accept me, so that is the only care I can get in this area). I was slightly hoping for some antibiotics (I'm really sick with tonsilitis and keep fretting over a possible infection in utero given that I've been dialted to 2cm and bleeding for over a week) and possibly a D&C (so that I could get this over with since I had not passed anything substantial the whole time). They ran blood tests and a throat culture, kept me for 4 hours in a cold room, and finally came in and told me they were shipping me to Tyler, TX by ambulance for a D&C by order of the physician in that large hospital who reviewed my u/s and had cause for concern.

They wouldn't give me anymore information or tell me what the concern was. They did say that my hcg was now around 3020 (decreased but not significantly) and kept repeating that I had a blighted ovum despite my protests. I had to ride strapped in an ambluance to Tyler where they did an u/s on me (external and internal). Finally the OB doc came in and told me that she requested Quitman ship me off because she saw a fetus in my u/s from Monday and was concerned that their reports said I had a blighted ovum. She appologized for Quitman's mix up and explained that I did have a fetus. She said that she was not prepared to do a D&C in the off chance that it was viable.

My heart skipped a beat. There was a tiny, tiny glimmer of hope. Of course, reality quickly set in. She continued to say that she expects a miscarriage to be immenent, since the hcg did not double but rather decreased in two days and the position of the egg sac is low in the uterus. She said that sometimes 4-5 weeks is not enough (in rare cases) to see a heartbeat (I mean to go research that next). She told me that if I'm still bleeding next week she will accept me into her private practice to do the D&C. So I was released and given antibiotics for the tonsilitis.

I do feel sad. I know I've been through a m/c before, but I've seen the little fetus twice and couldn't help but hold out a small amount of hope. Now I just have to continue the long, emotional road of miscarrying at home for a lengthy period of time - each time looking to see if I've passed an embryo. I think it helps me to put this in writing this morning. Thanks for reading - any advice on hcg levels and heartbeats at 4 weeks?


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

Big hugs to you







What a roller coaster to be on. I'm almost positive you wouldn't see a heartbeat at 4 wks, some don't see one until 6 or 7. HCG varies, and I'm not sure on numbers - sorry! I'm holding out hope for you & your sweet little one


----------



## leurMaman (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks. I know this is a lot for anyone to read, but it is one of my only outlets during this strange bloody waiting game.


----------



## NWmt_mama (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear your update. It sounds like you've been through a lot. Four weeks is early to see a heartbeat. I think the earliest u/s I've had is 6 weeks (with a h/b). Holding out hope for you! Great news that have a connection to a provider that seems to be looking out for you.


----------



## shy (Feb 21, 2006)

*leurMaman,* you are a brave woman. Rest assured there are many of us who come to read and share stories with one another so long, complex, full of doubt and turnabout is not a problem. (for the reader)

Hope things resolve for you soon.


----------



## leurMaman (Jun 10, 2004)

Well there are only two possibilities - a full-on miscarriage or a miscarried twin (vanishing twin syndrome) - due to the drop in hcg and the 8 days of passing heavy clots and bleeding/cramping. Either way it is a loss, I just have to wait to find out what kind it is. Thanks, readers, for being understanding. I truly thought it was hopeless and it may be.


----------



## thebigfam (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you for your post! It had really helped me through my own m/c. I will post my own story as to not hyjack your thread!

Big Momma


----------



## Black Orchid (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. From the reading I have done for my own situation, it isn't so much the level of hCG that is important, rather the doubling in 48 hours. And it is very important that it be done by the same lab to avoid irregularities. For what it is worth, I bled for nearly 2 weeks and I was just 6 or 7 weeks along with no visible enbryo or sac.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Could not read without sending a


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just thinking of you, sending more hugs


----------



## birthdancedoula (Nov 13, 2002)

(((Mandi))). You are still in my thoughts, mama. I am so sorry that we both find ourselves experiencing losses, especially after having an awesome DDC experience together.

I'm on day 6 of bleeding but as long as there's no fever or s/s of infection, I am comfortable waiting it out. If you feel like you are getting an infection you should probably go in.

More


----------



## leurMaman (Jun 10, 2004)

I was able to get into the doctor's office in Tyler yesterday. They went to do an exam and see if my cervix was open. The doctor said he saw something lodged in the cervix and carefully lifted it out. It was a small gestational sac (about the size of a lima bean) The doctor showed it to the nurse and me. Even sure we're fairly certain that that was what I was waiting to pass/miscarry, they will confirm through a lab check that it was fetal tissue on Thursday. After that they did an ultrasound which showed a small black blob that could have been a clot or something, but no fetus remained. They did a blood draw 15 minutes after this and it was hcg 2987 on 1/4 (down from 3883 on 12/28 and 2987 on 12/30).

After 12.5 days of it, my bleeding is down to brown blood and light spotting. I think I'm quickly nearing the end of this miscarriage. I felt a sense of closure yesterday after seeing the gest. sac and the numbers going down. I don't know if I will have time to get another blood draw before I leave here on Saturday, but I will follow up in Seattle to make sure the hcg levels go all the way back down.

I fully intend on TTC again as soon as my body is ready and able (after all, I got pregnant with DD only 1.5 months after my last miscarriage). It certainly added a twist to my visit with family for the holidays, but it turns out that I had lots of childcare, time in bed to rest, and pampering that I would not have gotten up in the Northwest away from my sister and mother. I guess divine timing is better than I thought after all. Thanks for all the support, ladies. I wish you the best in this new year.


----------



## NWmt_mama (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry.








It is nice you were pampered. I have to say that was the best part for me, too, about being away while having a m/c. I too was with family.

If you care to have your results/medical records for future use, I'd get copies when you are still there. I had a giant stack when I returned and everyone told me it would have been a lot harder to get them from afar. I hate that you have to go through with this. Happy New Year to you and take care.

Safe travels back to the great NW!


----------

